# Do you puke on a call?



## ErinCooley

I've still not had anythine heinous, but I'm positive I'm going to puke when I do.

I have done much better than I expected w/ vomit, diarrhea and other gross things... actually havent puked yet.


----------



## Scout

Title makes it sound like a regular, 


Nope not yet,

 i'm sure there is time thou I try to give most things in life a shot.:wacko:


----------



## KEVD18

ive never puked because of anthing related to the call itself.

i have however puked while on a call. of course, i had a stomach bug and had no business at work that day to begin with but the bills have to be paid right.

its a little tough to explain to the patient when its all on you. its absolutely mortifying(i would imagine) if you puked because the pt puked or messed their shorts or something. that does take some getting used to. ive been nauseaus in that situation. 

but if you cant handle blood or gore(after the first few occurances), this may not be the job for you(not you specifically, but a general you)


----------



## FF-EMT Diver

Naw never been one to throw up on icky stuff,


Although I probably just jinxed myself!!!!


----------



## Epi-do

Only once, on a really bad GI bleed.  I volunteered to go outside and get the cot, so I was able to get out of the house and away from the patient before it happened though.


----------



## Alexakat

I haven't yet...I've come close (ie. little bit of a gag), but I haven't actually puked yet...I'm sure my day is coming...


----------



## HotelCo

I've also gagged a bit. I was doing my second clinical and was pulled into a room to help pump someone's stomach. The combo of the patient gagging on the tube in her stomach and seeing the fluid come back up made me gag for the first minute or so.


----------



## Onceamedic

Never gagged...  never close to puking...  now that I've used the never word its coming Im sure.  

I got kinda faint once on my EMT clinicals - doc was excising an ingrown toenail and I got whoozy - Can't understand why cause I've seen lots worse..  but there it was.

PS..  HotelCo - I am on day 2 of a 72 hour shift and your avatar really got me..  I was getting freaked at what was in my quarters...


----------



## marineman

I never puked due to the sights and sounds or around a patient but one evening after taco bell we ran a cardiac arrest, I was doing compressions the entire way back to the hospital and the guy driving is known for his nascar like abilities. That was my first time actually riding in the ambulance (I was a FR) and I made the mistake of looking out the window while bouncing and shaking down the road at an insane speed. Made it to the ER but hopped out of the rig and tossed my cookies in the drain of the garage.


----------



## EMTinNEPA

Never puked.  Dry-heaved my *** off, though.  I hate puke.  It's not the sight of the smell of anything, it's the sound!  I've only ever dry-heaved twice... once my first day in the back of an ambulance and once on a REALLY bad GI bleed.


----------



## fortsmithman

Nope never puked on a call.


----------



## tydek07

*Nope*



ErinCooley said:


> I've still not had anythine heinous, but I'm positive I'm going to puke when I do.
> 
> I have done much better than I expected w/ vomit, diarrhea and other gross things... actually havent puked yet.




Nope, I have never puked on a call. When I am at work, even the gross of the gross :glare: doesn't seem to bother me much. I am sure there is going to be something in the future that gets to me, but so far so good.


----------



## Sasha

Felt queasy, yes. (Especially after a really bumpy code 3 drive to the hospital while assisting a medic in the back) but never barfed. I would be really embarrassed if I did!


----------



## Ridryder911

No never puked, but almost crapped my pants (but that is another story).

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha

Ridryder911 said:


> No never puked, but almost crapped my pants (but that is another story).
> 
> R/r 911



A story that you, my dear, can simply not just leave untold now that youve mentioned it! Spill!


----------



## HokieEMT

Ive become nauseated from the smell of 3 day old elderly diarrhea but haven't puked yet.  Im the head EMT for our Corps here at VT and on the second day of Freshmen training like 10 of then decided they would throw up at breakfast.  I watched a kid bring up his entire breakfast with barely digested pineapple in it and then returned to my breakfast and ate my pineapple. Didnt phase me at all.  Only time puke has gotten to me was helping a kid down the stairs and being right next to him while he violently dry heaved and i basically had my head in trashcan he was using. Phew bad smell. But im sure Ill have something whether it be on a call or a smell/sight when I get deployed.


----------



## traumateam1

I haven't, but my partner almost did last night.. so he took some toilet paper (from the p/ts bathroom) and stuck it up his nose. Turns out he doesn't do well with smells, but he's a dang good medic!


----------



## fma08

Smells are the only thing that upsets my stomach, haven't puked (knock on wood), but a little Vick's under the nose, gritting the teeth and breathing through the mouth usually makes that ok.


----------



## csly27

I am supposed to go on my first ride along next week. I am way excited but must admit a little nervouse about puking. I do ok with most things , I do have a problem with vomit even my own kids vomit (yuck) so this will be a challenge for me. I do love a good challenge but was wondering how y'all deal with the smell and cleaning it up when someone throws up in the back of the rig?


----------



## Sasha

csly27 said:


> I am supposed to go on my first ride along next week. I am way excited but must admit a little nervouse about puking. I do ok with most things , I do have a problem with vomit even my own kids vomit (yuck) so this will be a challenge for me. I do love a good challenge but was wondering how y'all deal with the smell and cleaning it up when someone throws up in the back of the rig?



I had a partner one day hook himself up to the NRB and O2 while cleaning up after a very very smelly patient in the back. Works wonders!

Speaking of smelly patients, we did a GT run last night on a veggie who had been in the hospital for three and a half weeks, and smelled like he hadnt been washed once since. He was so filthy we put the BP cuff on him, and when we took it off it had some yellowish discoloration to it. We made the nurse wash him before we would take him because gosh darn, we were both about to lose our cookies!


----------



## Ridryder911

Theres a cheaper way. Spray cologne or perfume in a disposable surgical type mask. Ine can wear that and it will not costs the company $5-7.00 + oxygen, for each mask. 

R/r 911


----------



## stephenrb81

Vomiting used to be my kryptonite.  The goriest of the gory calls never came close to evoking even the slightest of gags, but there was something about vomit.  The smell would get my eyes watering every time.

I vomited once on duty during my first year.  A misplaced tube, face-full of vomit, and my supper in the trashcan.  Never had a problem after that. Because after that instance, every time I get vomit on my boots, arm, hosed all over ambulance, etc... I always think "Thank God it's not in my face"


----------



## BossyCow

I'm a very sympathetic retcher... if someone is retching I almost always start to retch right along with them. I can generally control or minimize it and have yet to actually lose stomach contents on a call.

I did however hand an emesis bag to a new EMT to hold in case the pt needed it... looked up and the newbie was puking into it.


----------



## JAumann

*Gotten close*

Almost. PTs liver was failing, had a GI bleed, and had been deficating on himself for 3 days in 80 degree weather.  took almost 5 hours to air out the med...


----------



## 41 Duck

On a call?  Never.  

Only before practical exams.


Later!

--Coop


----------



## Airwaygoddess

*Oh boy!!*



BossyCow said:


> I'm a very sympathetic retcher... if someone is retching I almost always start to retch right along with them. I can generally control or minimize it and have yet to actually lose stomach contents on a call.
> 
> I guess I am right along up there with Bossycow!  But boy a few times in my earier years it sure came close!


----------



## Hazmat91180

I cannot say that I have come close yet. However, I haven't experienced a GI bleed yet and from what I hear, those and burns are at the top of most lists. 

I am not sure how I will react but I just checked my pockets for my vicks. Whew, it is there.


----------



## EMTinNEPA

41 Duck said:


> On a call?  Never.
> 
> Only before practical exams.



That sounds about right!


----------



## MAEMT

*puking on calls*

my first call ever as an EMT the pt puked in the truck...the smell of it made me gag but no stomache contents...hope there never is lol...yep just screwed myself on that one :-D


be safe!


----------



## wxduff

Had a puker last night an managed to hold in my stomach contents. Might have went ewww... a few times in my head, otherwise all good...


----------



## Tincanfireman

Have done the retch/cough/sniff a couple times, but never went all the way to "calling the Buick". That said, now we're gonna have to do a followup post in a few months to see who jinxed themselves by replying to Erin's OP.

P.S. Since Rid already broached the subject, the next question is who has left the patient with your partner and duckwalked to the ER lavatory to avoid infamy and ridicule?  (or is this considered "threadjacking?")


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Never puked due to "nastyness", but I have on an a two hour transport while my partner is driving like the grim reaper is after him, the box is about 95 degrees because the pt is cold and the road is rough. The worst part was having the pt ask ME if I was alright and if they coud do any thing for me. (I THOUGHT I was being quiet and hiding it well!)


----------



## Jon

I went to intubate during a messy code a little while ago, and the patient had already vomited... a lot... of bloody vomit.

That was the worst tube so far during my clinical... because I barely got through without vomiting.

Oh... and the patient died anyway. Not that we weren't expecting that result.


----------



## Onceamedic

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Never puked due to "nastyness", but I have on an a two hour transport while my partner is driving like the grim reaper is after him, the box is about 95 degrees because the pt is cold and the road is rough. The worst part was having the pt ask ME if I was alright and if they coud do any thing for me. (I THOUGHT I was being quiet and hiding it well!)



Me too - out of the mountains in the back of the rig...   I had eaten split pea soup an hour before and had visions of exorcist in my head 
I gotta get some gravol.....


----------



## medicdan

There was an article a little while back (that I cannot find now) about the positioning of patients in the ambulance-- that backward facing with limited view outside caused a lot of discomfort for c&o patients, and causes nausea at a higher rate then we realize. I recall the article calling for medics to consider pre-medicating their patients with an anti-emetic before long/bumpy trips. 
Does anyone else remember this?

As for me, 


emt-student said:


> I too have trouble with the sights and smells of vomiting. I have learned that proper airflow (opening a window or turning on the vent/AC), mental distraction (paperwork, etc.), and sensory distraction works well. I keep in the bag I take into the rig with me a little container of Vick's Vapor rub (or similar). I dab a little of it on my upper lip below my nose and essentially inhale it. The smell isn't amazing but distracts me enough.


----------



## SkyAce

I felt like it puking when your riding in the back and got the air on 90 to make the pt confortable. All while trying to write a report


----------



## MedicMeJJB

I've not puked as an EMT, but I've definitely nearly puked more than once as a CNA... Stomach seems to get stronger and stronger. But damn, still hate that mucous making huge bubbles out of someones mouth or of course C-Diff poo smell! AHHH, and the GI bleed!:wacko:


----------



## MedicMeJJB

PS. I'ts comforting to know all of you have puked or nearly puked as well!


----------



## LightNbolt

Tincanfireman said:


> P.S. Since Rid already broached the subject, the next question is who has left the patient with your partner and duckwalked to the ER lavatory to avoid infamy and ridicule?  (or is this considered "threadjacking?")



I had a call couple of nights ago for an elderly who was vomitting and contents was the 'coffee ground' substance. We were within 1 minute of arriving at the hospital when the patient throws up black goo inside the ambulance. Stunk up the inside and I began to gag and my eyes teared up. Just held my nose to my forearm and told the driver "If you don't smell it yet, she just threw up and we need to park this ambulance now!". Oh the smell was horrible. I've smelled bad BO and feces in past call, and I admit I gagged a bit, but this almost put me over. My partner opened the back and started gagging at the smell that exited. After we transferred the patient, my partner said he will decon the stretcher and cleanup while I took care of the report with the nurse. He admitted later on that he had to leave to puke in the bathroom. The smell was lingering in my nose hairs for an hour or so. Just washed my nose and blew my nose to get rid of that smell. Also when she puked she also let her bowels go. Found out during patient transfer to the ED bed.  Definitely not amusing.


----------



## Medic

The first time ever on an ambo I was so nervous I nearly threw up before I even went on a call.

The other time was a series on unfortunate events on my part. I went to visit my neighbour who was in a motorbike accident and they were putting up a new drip or using some medicine that stank, I felt dizzy and nauseous and walked out and then came back in then felt like throwing up in stead I passed out. Turns out I had a flook once in a life time arrhythmia attack. (Fortunately I broke the fall with my 4 head)


----------



## aussieemt1980

I have puked on a job once - it was a body recovery from a motor vehicle accident. Around 200 km/h into a telegraph pole, no brakes, no seat belt.

Made a mess of the car and the occupant, and he did not eject through the windshield - the steering wheel caught him on the way forward and tore the abdo open.

It was my first rescue job, I was about 21 - 22 and never went over the speed limit again.

I reckon I will puke again - I cannot stand the smell of human faeces, and I am training in a job where I have to deal with it (nurse)!


----------



## FF894

This wasn't me, but a new EMT on his very first call.  MVC on a stretch of rural road where the speed limit is 45mph and everyone does at least 50 or more.  There is an industrial park entrance around a bend in the road.  Well, a SUV came around the corner just as a TT unit was pulling out and nailed the trailer pretty good, wedged underneath.  When the ambulance arrived the plan was for the new EMT to get his feet wet and take the lead with the senior EMT right behind him.  When they pulled the car back the trailer had basically decapitated the occupant and did some decent thoracic trauma.  Newbie puked up breakfast right there in the street.  Welcome to EMS.

On one agency I worked with, we worked with 3 providers to 2 in the back.  One partner I had- I knew if the patient even hinted they were going to puke or smelled of puke I needed to hand one basin to the patient and one to my partner.  He was a sympathetic puker 100% of the time.


----------



## danguitar12345

*Answer*

dont!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I you like your going to DONT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FF2CFR

Gagged many times, but have never actually puked.  I can stand the sight of anything, blood, intestines, brains, all that.  But ANY smell at all will get to me, even the smell of my dogs...constitutionals.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum

I can't stand when people vomit.  Just the smell makes me gag almost puke but mostly gag. :sad:


----------



## Second

I guess I'm lucky puke and faecas dont bother me


----------



## Second

http://video.stumbleupon.com/#p=me68b1ndcn

heh heh


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX

i hope i dont puke on a call ever..but i never had a weak stomach as a child...what is a GI bleed?


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl

Sea Bands work for me, I've vomited from bad driving. But never from the condition of the patient.


----------



## ClarkEMS

I was just thinking about this recently...what would I do if I came across a truly nasty call, but so far so good, I have been able to handle a lot of blood so I guess that counts for something, we'll just have to see when I get on an ambulance whether things will be different, though I hope not!


----------



## Sasha

I had a near puke experience the last day I worked, though it wasn't due to the call but due to the fact the person I was partnered with was such a bad driver that I was getting really really car sick!


----------

